# Wintec Western saddle?



## Ink

I personally can't stand wintec's western saddles. One of my friends has one as her spare saddle that I've ridden in a couple times and it wasn't very comfortable. It doesn't look bad in the pictures, but in person I think they almost look like they're made of plastic. If you don't mind synthetic, you might consider one of the big horn saddles. I've ridden in one of those and liked it much better. Granted it was an older model so I'm not sure if the quality will be the same now, but still worth a shot.


----------



## Island Horselover

I use one too! I think they are very comfortable to ride in and look good. And as this one is synthetic it is much easier to take care of (I ride a lot at the beach and the salt water damaged already some of my leather saddles...) 
BUT!!! They do not fit a lot of horses, I find! I have one and it only fits the one horse I am using it on and not on the other 8 even if they are almost all the same build.... weired but true :0) Anyway, I am happy with the one I have on the one horse it fits :0)))


----------



## PaintHorseMares

We've had 2 Wintecs for 7+ years and they still look very good and have had no problems with fitting any of our mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky

i prefer the abetta synthetic western to the wintecs as i think the abetta's are more comfortable.


----------



## minstrel

The only western saddle I've ever ridden in is a wintec... but what I've found is that it's pretty difficult to fit. We got one for our RDA branch here for some of the kids who find English saddles difficult, but it fits ONE horse out of the twenty riding school horses. It has a weirdly wide, flat fit... tried it on my old horse one day, and he hated it with a passion.

I know next to nothing about western saddles, but I do know that I wasn't impressed with this saddle for the use we had for it. It also felt very stiff and not particularly comfortable, although whether that is just down to me not being a western rider and not having a western position I don't know... just my tuppence!


----------



## redpony

I have a Wintec western and I love it. It is comfortable for me and my horses. Also, I guarentee it is the easiest saddle to care for. Mine is over 4 years old, had a horse go down in it and still looks brand new.


----------



## kitten_Val

A big NO from me. I know some people like it and all, but mine broke after 2 years of use on trails causing accident (I got it brand new BTW). Friend of mine had similar experience when the tree split apart under him (no accident, but he ended up walking his horse home several miles  ). I'd much go with Big Horn or Fabtron (or Abetta that is on cheaper side).


----------



## Tennessee

I had one and it lasted two weeks before it broke. Waste of money.

Now, I keep an Abetta in the tack room. It's comfortable, fits my horse better, and is much more quality, in my opinion.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Thanks guys! I'll look into the Abetta's. I'm more than likely going to go with a leather saddle but might buy another one as a back up.


----------

